# Solved: Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey im trying to get my wireless router working I got it so far as to getting the wireless icon in my Network Connections. When I click on the icon in network connections it dont find any signals, infact it says "Windows cannot configure the wireless connection. If you have enabled another program to manage this wireless connection, use that software. If you want Windows to configure the wireless connecton, start the Wireless Zero Configuration (WZC) service. For information about starting the WZC service, see article 871122 in the Microsoft Knowledge Base on the microsoft.com website" which I have tried to run the WZC service and it did not work. Also I am not sure if I have enabled another program to manage my connection, how would I find out, Thanks Tom


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Look in your All Programs menu for an application whose name includes the brand name of your wireless adapter or your PC's brand name or "wireless."


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey thanks for the fast response, I dony have anything under my All Programs relating anything u mentoned the only thing on my computer that comes close is Wireless Network Setup Wizzard and that is all


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... I have tried to run the WZC service and it did not work."

Why not? Was there an error message?


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

This is wexactly what I did and there was no error message, but I still get the same thing when I look for my signal 

Click the Start button, and then click Control Panel. 
In the Control Panel window, under Pick a category, double-click the Network and Internet Connections icon. 
In the Network and Internet Connections window, under or pick a Control Panel icon, double-click the Network Connections icon. 
In the Network Connections window, under LAN or High Speed Internet, click to select the Local Area Connection icon. 
On the menu bar, click File. 
On the File menu, click Properties. 
In the Local Area Connections Properties window, on the General tab, click the Install button. 
In the Select Network Component Type window, in the Click the type of network... box, click to select the Service icon. 
Click the Add... button. 
In the Select Network Service window, click the Have Disk... button. 
Click the OK button. 
In the Install From Disk window, click the Browse... button. 
In the Locate File window, browse to the C:\Windows\Inf folder (this is a hidden folder). 
Click to select NETWZC.INF. 
Click the Open button. 
In the Install From Disk window, click the OK button. 
In the Select Network Service window, in the Network Service box, click to select Wireless Zero Configuration. 
Click the OK button.


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

If the wireless is controlled by the broadcom NIC, there is a broadcom diagnostic in the control panel. Open and run it. WHat do you get?

No other program would disable WZC, unless it's a program that you installed post purchase...

Is the wireless switch turned on? It is on many laptops a combo of keys, and usually an LED indicator will light up by the touch pad.

To check WZC status, start/control panel/administrative tools/component services/in right pane, dbl click 'services local'

scroll down to WZC, check status...


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok now I do have the broadcom icon in control panel....but I am unsure of how to connect to my network.. Also the WZC status is not started.. i tried to start it but no sure how it works I think I am almost there just not sure which one of the two i should use, help with either would be more then appreciated


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Which you use depends primarily on personal preference. Just make sure you don't have both running at the same time. Many people like WZC best. I have no experience with Broadcom, but prefer Intel, Netgear, D-Link, ZyXel and Dell utilities to WZC.

I don't understand the Broadcom utility or diagnostic in Control Panel. The utilities and diagnostic applications I've used show in the All Programs menu and the wireless utilities are generally in the Notification (Tray) area when the wireless adapter is active.

"... WZC status is not started.. i tried to start it but no sure how it works ..."

After you tried to start it, the status should have changed to "Started." Did it? If so, even though it is a service, it works pretty much as an application. If your wireless adapter is switched on there should be some icon in the Notification Area that will indicate something like "no wireless networks available" or "click here to connect to wireless network."

Somebody may be able to give more specific help if you divulge brand and model of your computer and of your wireless adapter.


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

Its kinda funny now that I started WZC and it still dont pickup any signal but broadcom does..it even picks up my neighbors signal along with my own..but WZC dont pick up anything..I guess ill just stick with the Broadcom Utility


----------



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

TerryNet said:


> I don't understand the Broadcom utility or diagnostic in Control Panel.
> .


I didn't either [still don't]. But if something tells me that an intermediate driver ain't loaded, I'll investigate.

http://forums.techguy.org/networking/522641-solved-cant-connect-new-dsl.html

post #3


----------

